# THE list of worthwhile DOS games



## ShreddingDragon (Jul 8, 2012)

http://img.izismile.com/img/img5/20120705/1000/classic_msdos_video_games_26.jpg

I thought this was very cool. Many great memories come around again  I respect remembering the classics!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm sad that Zork and Hitchhiker's guide To The Galaxy aren't there, but they were (VERY HARD) text games so it's not surprising.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm proud that I have played MANY of the games listed here hahaha.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jul 8, 2012)

Daggerfall


----------



## Mexi (Jul 9, 2012)

A good part of these games make up a lot of my early childhood memories growing up with classic DOS games. I have fond memories Commander Keen, Jazz Jackrabbit (1&2), Rise of the Triad, Wacky Wheels, Wing Commander 3 and WCII in particular


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 9, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3090647 said:


> I'm sad that Zork and Hitchhiker's guide To The Galaxy aren't there, but they were (VERY HARD) text games so it's not surprising.




Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy is there. 

It's a good list! I still have many of the game installed on my computer right now! Good Old Games sales for the win!


----------



## synrgy (Jul 9, 2012)

Fact: If one never played Mechwarrior or Mechwarrior 2, one was not a DOS gamer. 

Fucking Battlechess!! 

I haven't thought about Bioforge since I was a wee lad. My Dad was employed in the copyright office of The Library of Congress for the better part of my lifetime, before he retired around 2007-ish. Way back in the day, during one of those "take your kid to work" days, I was at my Dad's office, and he let me install/play a pre-release copy of Bioforge on a vacant desktop PC that had come across his desk for a copyright claim. I never saw nor heard of the game again. All these years, I thought maybe it never got past the copyright office. Now I find out it's a cult favorite. Figures. 

I played it extensively, and still consider Dune 2 to be the Original Gangster of RTS games. I also still play versions of Command & Conquer and Civilization to this day. 

Lemmings was good fun, I guess. Seems a little out of place in this company, though..

I _completely_ forgot about One Must Fall 2097. That game was tits!! Out Of This World was one that I've been trying to remember the name of for years, but could never find a way to adequately describe to my gamer friends.

I *love* Starcontrol II. It just came up in conversation recently in the Video Game Thread. A Windows friendly version is available somewhere, but I don't have a link handy just now.

Of course, the list wouldn't have been complete without the obligatory Wing Commander and Star Wars nods.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 9, 2012)

What was the game where you had to enter coordinates for bombing other turrets, it was hella popular

EDIT: Scorched Earth it was, that was a great game


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome list but navigating a giant JPG is kind of difficult.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 9, 2012)

no Fallout?


----------



## pink freud (Jul 10, 2012)

Hexen, Carmageddon, Descent, Duke Nukem, Pinball, Janes, Mechwarrior, Lemmings, Quake, Simcity 2000, SW: Dark Forces, SW: Tie Fighter...

Those are the ones I played, and I'd say Hexen (and affiliated games) had the most play time.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 10, 2012)

I just relized that I've played a LOT of PC games when I was a kid/teen


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jul 10, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> no Fallout?



Wow, I had no idea Fallout was for DOS too. But yeah, it's not on the list because games with parallel Windows releases aren't included.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

leandroab said:


> I just relized that I've played a LOT of PC games when I was a kid/teen



Gamer status: Asian. 


Quake, Duke Nukem, Command and Conquer, Doom I, II, and Ultimate Doom, and a few others were always being played on my PC as a kid. I couldn't get how people wanted to play solitaire when there were so many other great classics on the PC.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 11, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I couldn't get how people wanted to play solitaire when there were so many other great classics on the PC.


I never got the appeal behind solitaire. If I'm going to kill time I'll load up some old-school console emu (NES, SNES, Sega Genesis, Gameboy, etc.)


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

^Exactly. Why play cards when you can run over cops and shoot hookers via GTA?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 12, 2012)

No Alone in the Dark?



Good list, nonetheless.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 12, 2012)

commander keen was the fucking best! and i used to get shit scared playing blood  had some sick weapons in that game.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 12, 2012)

ah, one must fall, rise of the triad, wolfenstein 3d and jazz jackrabbit. man this list is bring back some memories


----------



## loktide (Jul 12, 2012)

haha, nostalgia... i played at least 2/3 of these games.

there are quite a few titles missing, though:

- Prince of Persia
- Budokan
- Montezuma's Revenge
- Cosmo's cosmic adventure
- Grand Prix
- DOOM !!!
- Big Red Racing

i could go on all day


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jul 13, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> commander keen was the fucking best! and i used to get shit scared playing blood  had some sick weapons in that game.



Yeah, I remember getting petrified at the screaming ghost reapers as a kid. I literally looked away and quit the game  Lately I've taken my revenge on them. 



SenorDingDong said:


> No Alone in the Dark?
> 
> 
> 
> Good list, nonetheless.



It is there!



loktide said:


> haha, nostalgia... i played at least 2/3 of these games.
> 
> there are quite a few titles missing, though:
> 
> ...



Doom is there too, but I really agree on Prince of Persia.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jul 13, 2012)

GTA 1 and 2 > all other GTA games.


----------



## Qweklain (Jul 15, 2012)

DOS Doom?? Screw that, Doomsday Engine!!! Good graphics (for sprite) for Doom, Heretic, and Hexen! Also has a nice GUI to launch everything.

I have played a little over half of those though. Anyone know which Alone in the Dark they mentioned? I only have the PS1 versions, which are One-Eyed Jack and A New Nightmare. Obviously it is not the Xbox 360 new-era one.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 15, 2012)

They mentioned the first Alone in the Dark. The one where you are in a mansion trying to solve a mystery. And died a lot in the process.


----------



## Qweklain (Jul 15, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> They mentioned the first Alone in the Dark. The one where you are in a mansion trying to solve a mystery. And died a lot in the process.


Okay, that is what I figured it to be. That would be One-Eyed Jack then. You actually could end up (at MANY points) where you could NOT progress unless you got the right items and did the right actions at the right times. I beat that game a couple years ago after I bought it. Man was that a pain in the ASS!! However, it is pretty damn sweet!


----------



## Pav (Jul 15, 2012)

Holy shit I LOVED the Monkey Island games! Great puzzles and it was hilarious!

I've played quite a few of those games...that list almost makes me want to find a copy of Descent.


----------



## lurgar (Jul 15, 2012)

Was so sad to see that BioMenace was overlooked. Such a good game.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jul 16, 2012)

Qweklain said:


> DOS Doom?? Screw that, Doomsday Engine!!! Good graphics (for sprite) for Doom, Heretic, and Hexen! Also has a nice GUI to launch everything.
> 
> I have played a little over half of those though. Anyone know which Alone in the Dark they mentioned? I only have the PS1 versions, which are One-Eyed Jack and A New Nightmare. Obviously it is not the Xbox 360 new-era one.



Heey, old school is good school when talking about DOS games!  Doomsday is a wonderful thing to have, as it enables a lot of nice features you MAY want to have sometimes... but when I play, I always switch off every possible new feature and try to reduce the game back to what it was like back in the day. In other words, I play using ZDoom instead. The only "new" things I use in it are 1920x1080 resolution, and the wall blood decals which can't be turned off.

Alone in The Darks are pure . The first one is my favorite but I love all of them (of 1-3, that is).


----------

